# silly little "invention"



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

The other day I realized that there were lots of times when I probably should put on a breathing mask…but "hey, it's just a couple of cuts; not worth the hassle".

I am old enough to have "short arm disease", so I need readers in the shop. I kept misplacing them and having to walk all over the shop to find them, so I started wearing them around my neck on a string (old-school librarian style).

That unholy contraption is always getting tangled up with the face mask, adding just one more layer to the hassle involved with using the mask. And then there is the pair of blue-tooth earphones I wear as ear protection and music source combined.

So I got to thinking about easier ways to protect my lungs for short duration "spikes" in the dust level (things that are not adequately handled by the DC and my Jet air filter.)

I came up with a silly looking thing that actually works really well!

As you can probably see from the pictures, it consists of a modified CVS prescription pill bottle glued to a pink filter from a face mask.

Just pop it in your mouth and breathe only through your mouth while using it. Then just yank it out and get on with what you were doing. Not sure if it is a special talent or not, but I have no difficulty not breathing through my nose while I have this in my mouth.

I call my "invention" the pacifier. Maybe I should call it the magic mushroom. It is just a prototype. One change I would make next time is that the pill bottle gets really weak when you saw off the bottom of it. Next time I would just drill several small holes in the bottom instead of cutting it off.

Feel free to laugh, or copy it, or whatever.


----------



## duc996 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a pretty good idea but, what about when you have to change out the dirty filter? I would glue the filter to a garden hose and have the hose placed outside away from the workshop that way you wouldn't have to worry about filters as often.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

> That s a pretty good idea but, what about when you have to change out the dirty filter? I would glue the filter to a garden hose and have the hose placed outside away from the workshop that way you wouldn t have to worry about filters as often.
> 
> - duc996


LOL, I am a big fan of venting DC outside…I guess your idea is a corollary to that.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I would glue the filter to a garden hose and have the hose placed outside away from the workshop ….
> 
> - duc996


It does seem like a good idea but quite soon the hose will get filled with CO2 and a deficiency of O2.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Add a filter to a snorkel, and you can have your eye protection attached!


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/tool-guide/product-finder/duxterity-resp-o-rater-dust-mask.aspx
Nothing new!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

With that silly contraption, I would inhale thru my mouth and exhale thru my nose. That way, the filter is handling air in only one direction (no breath condensation), and any dust that gets in my nose will only get blown back out.

Maybe instead of a pill bottle, use a piece of PVC pipe. Carve a couple notches on the mouth end to allow it to be gripped by the teeth.


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

> I would glue the filter to a garden hose and have the hose placed outside away from the workshop ….
> 
> - duc996
> 
> ...


First thing that came to my mind when I read about the hose as well.

-Matt


----------

